# Bradson Drills



## Rhyolith (7 May 2019)

Does anyone know anything about the Bradson drills? Like who made them.


----------



## John Brown (7 May 2019)

The son of Brad?


----------



## AndyT (7 May 2019)

The normally reliable Grace's Guide is enigmatically brief on this, suggesting Thomas Bradley and sons. 

https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Bradson

Searching in Grace's Guide brings up several companies with Bradley in their name, in the Black Country, but the lineage seems unclear to me.

There's a description of Thomas Bradley as a maker of domestic metal goods including Beldray ironing boards but that doesn't say anything about heavy cast iron drills.


----------



## Rhyolith (8 May 2019)

Yeah thats as far as I got too. No one seems to know where they came from.


----------

